# Where's my catfish?????



## NewToBettaWorld (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok this is probably a stupid question, but will bettas "eat" other fish completely? I know they will bust their floats and kill them, but will they consume them?


I'm asking because I went to the pet store a few weeks ago to get a catfish. The owner told me they do better in pairs, so I bought what he said was a male and a female(Mr. & Mrs. Catfish). The male generally stayed at the bottom of my tank, he was hard to find because he looked like my gravel, but every once in a while I could see him and the female swimming up and around the tank eating. Mushu would chase them all over the tank from time to time as well.

The other day I finally noticed I didn't see him (Mr. Catfish), I have looked all around my tank (it's only 5 gal) and he is just completely gone! I am so sad, I can't imagine what could have happened for him to disappear, he was not and is not floating at the top of the tank or anywhere in it for that matter. Mushu still chases Mrs. catfish, but she's pretty good at evading him.


----------



## adpierin11 (Jan 2, 2008)

The betta could have stressed the catfish out which may have killed him, but the other catfish probably ate him after he was dead. What kind of catfish are we talking about?


----------



## NewToBettaWorld (Dec 13, 2008)

I never thought of that!
I don't know what they are called. The owner called them green, but they are spotted and look grey to me.


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Its a peppered corydoras. They do best in groups of six and your tank is really to small for them. There are some dwarf corydoras species, though.


----------



## NewToBettaWorld (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks!
I didn't know what they were, I asked him for a catfish that would be compatible with Mushu and that's what he had, and some albino's but I didn't like them.

Should I get a different kind if he could get them for me?

I really love watching them, but don't want Mushu harrassing them to death! I feel so sad for Mr. Catfish!!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I am pleased to see that you have your betta in a suitable size tank but I am afraid it will not support any more catfish. As mentioned already , catfish(corys0 are social fish that seem to do poorly if not kept in groups of at least four. From your photo, the gravel or substrate, is too rough for corys who much prefer small, fine,smooth gravel or sand. Theyr'e barbels, or whiskers can become damaged and possible infections are not uncommon if substrate is too rough and some substrates,, make it esier for food to fall down into and begin to decay which can lead to water quality problems. Be careful not to feed too much, perform small regular weekly water changes and you will have few problems. I would hold off on anymore catfish and DO try and find the remains of the missing fish for this too can cause water quality problems which in turn, cane result in sick fish. Decaying food or plants or dead fish can cause ammonia spikes which are responsible for many fish deaths in aquariums.


----------



## finsNfur (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry about your catfish. Unfortunately, LFS often give bad advice regarding fish. Your tank isn't big enough for any catfish, cories, or plecos. You could try a couple of large apple snails though, they are really cool. They get over an 1" in size. My betta never bothered the apple snails in his tank. That type of snail never reproduced for me, either. In fact they died of old age, and I plan on getting some more soon.


----------



## NewToBettaWorld (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice, I'll remember this.
I do a weekly water change, and will try to move my rock around and look for the catfish remains.
Too bad the store owner told me the gravel etc was suitable.


----------



## NewToBettaWorld (Dec 13, 2008)

One more question...............

I really liked the looks of the rough rock I bought, but now I'm thinking I shouldn't have.

Should I get rid of it and get some regular gravel?
I really like the catfish, but don't want them to be harmed. I know it's stressful to change things completley, but I have everything except gravel to start it over.

I can't do it right now, but just a thought for future.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

If at some later date you decide to get a slightly larger tank that would allow you to have a few catfish then,, yes I would go with very fine gravel or sand would be even better.


----------



## NewToBettaWorld (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks!

I do have a 10 gal tank that has been in the basement for years. I don't know if it's still good or not, but maybe at a later date I can check it out and move to it. The reason I bought the 5 gallon, was because I didn't know you wasn't supposed to do a complete water change when we had tetras and other fish, and it was a hassle completely cleaning it out. Now that I know I only do a partial water change, I think I would be happy to have it back. Lett my daughter put her 2 gold fish in this 5 gallon tank, so it wouldn't be a wasted investment!!


----------



## adpierin11 (Jan 2, 2008)

A 10g would be a nice start. I would go get it and scrub it down with some HOT water. You can buy play sand at a Home Depot or a store like it for 5 dollars for 50lbs. If you like the cories I would suggest buying the smaller sized species (dwarf cories) and only have 3 with the betta.


----------



## NewToBettaWorld (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------

